# Usar la tarjeta de red inalambrica de mi portatil



## guaranted (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!

Tengo un portatil que lleva incluida una tarjeta de red inalambrica.

El caso es que pruebo a coger alguna red que haya por ahi para poder ver internet y siempre me dice que no encuentra ninguna, incluso en sitios donde otros si que las cogen.

Cual es el problema? Que tiene poco alcance y necesito una antena o que tengo que configurar algo?


Agradeceria cualquier ayuda porque ahora estoy en inglaterra y el internet me seria muy util para comunicarme con mi familia y tener noticias de Espana.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 18, 2006)

Hola guaranted!!!

¿has configurado las conexiones de red?... cuando te conectas a internet inalambrica como por ejemplo en un lugar publico debes tener la configuracion de "red de area local" ya que es como una red interna... si estas en un local en donde se suministre este servicio como por ejemplo un local de comida rapida si fuese el caso pregunta a los encargados sobre los permisos de conexion que ellos tienen... ojala q t resulte.-


----------



## guaranted (Jul 19, 2006)

Gracias por la información. Ya solucíoné el problema y ya puedo ver tener internet. El tema era que no conectaba la tarjeta de red inalambrica y claro era como si estuviera en off.
Muchas gracias por tu interés.
Un saludo.


----------

